# DAWG math



## Throwback (Aug 5, 2017)

If a dawg fan was born in 1980 and at age 25 had a kid in 2005 that kid would be a teenager in 2018


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 5, 2017)

Amazing stuff arithmetic.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2017)

LOl. Just more proof that fans of those other schools have no idea what is like to be a Dawg. We are not bandwagon fans, like our friends slightly west of us. Yes we want to win, but if we go 0 & 12 we will still be Dawgs and proud of it. Other people don't get it. Aint nothing in the world like the bond of Dawg fans win or lose.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> LOl. Just more proof that fans of those other schools have no idea what is like to be a Dawg. We are not bandwagon fans, like our friends slightly west of us. Yes we want to win, but if we go 0 & 12 we will still be Dawgs and proud of it. Other people don't get it. Aint nothing in the world like the bond of Dawg fans win or lose.



Amen, brother!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 6, 2017)

Throwback I would be focused on Ga too, they way they have owned the barners like a rented mule....


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> LOl. Just more proof that fans of those other schools have no idea what is like to be a Dawg. We are not bandwagon fans, like our friends slightly west of us. Yes we want to win, but if we go 0 & 12 we will still be Dawgs and proud of it. Other people don't get it. Aint nothing in the world like the bond of Dawg fans win or lose.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> LOl. Just more proof that fans of those other schools have no idea what is like to be a Dawg. We are not bandwagon fans, like our friends slightly west of us. Yes we want to win, but if we go 0 & 12 we will still be Dawgs and proud of it. Other people don't get it. Aint nothing in the world like the bond of Dawg fans win or lose.



Excellent post 
Georgia born and Georgia Bred and when I'm gone I'll be Georgia Dead!!
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Amen, brother!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


>





Don't make me bump your Bama stats thread and bring all those embarrassing and hurtful memories back for everyone to see.  

By the way, I am looking forward to some stats for the Bama / FSU game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Don't make me bump your Bama stats thread and bring all those embarrassing and hurtful memories back for everyone to see.
> 
> By the way, I am looking forward to some stats for the Bama / FSU game.



thats a tossup game like uga and nd.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> If a dawg fan was born in 1980 and at age 25 had a kid in 2005 that kid would be a teenager in 2018



How does it feel to be the little brother to UGA?

I know little fella, you guys have beat us twice in the last 11 years so you have to make some noise and get some attention or else no one would pay attention..


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 7, 2017)

2010 is alot more recent than 1980.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> 2010 is alot more recent than 1980.



And Auburn paid good money for that trophy! Desperate times called for desperate measures..


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 7, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> 2010 is alot more recent than 1980.



Even Tech has a title since UGA.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Auburn paid good money for that trophy! Desperate times called for desperate measures..



Like firing a coach that's a great guy?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Like firing a coach that's a great guy?



I figured you would want to see him go since he owned Auburn.. Heck, UGA owns Auburn.. It's ok, do you need a bottle to correct that upset tummy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> If a dawg fan was born in 1980 and at age 25 had a kid in 2005 that kid would be a teenager in 2018



And thus the event of two generations of DAWG fans would live in a household without ever seeing their team win a National Championship.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 7, 2017)

Whoop whoop! 
That was modern technology back when UGA won a NC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Whoop whoop!
> That was modern technology back when UGA won a NC



Just to be clear. You're not a Tech Fan busting on the DAWGS, right? That would be like PeeWee Herman picking a fight with The Rock.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just to be clear. You're not a Tech Fan busting on the DAWGS, right? That would be like PeeWee Herman picking a fight with The Rock.



Nah, it's our little brother the War Eagle.. You know, the team that UGA and Bama beat on, slap around and tie to the flag pole little brother.. 

The one that finally went on it's 1st date and scored little brother.. 

The kind of little brother that thinks he's good at something..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Whoop whoop!
> That was modern technology back when UGA won a NC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah, it's our little brother the War Eagle.. You know, the team that UGA and Bama beat on, slap around and tie to the flag pole little brother..



He's a Barner? Well, I'll give them credit for superior LA and Forestry programs. How to cultivate Pig Skins though? Not so much. As soon as they figure out that football isn't the same as agriculture they'll do much better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's a Barner?



Yeah, the product of Dad going out on the town for a night, getting drunk, stopping at a Waffle House on the way home and ending up having a little too much fun with one of the waitresses.. Nine months later, you hear a "War Eagle".. Isn't that where all War Eagles come from?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, the product of Dad going out on the town for a night, getting drunk, stopping at a Waffle House on the way home and ending up having a little too much fun with one of the waitresses.. Nine months later, you hear a "War Eagle".. Isn't that where all War Eagles come from?



Well, I have a client who's wife is a Barner Grad. If she is the product of a Waffle House waitress I'm going to Auburn to eat at their Waffle Houses.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I have a client who's wife is a Barner Grad. If she is the product of a Waffle House waitress I'm going to Auburn to eat at their Waffle Houses.



Well, every now and then you'll see a good looking Barner.. Although, I think those poor lady's got mixed up in the baby room at the hospital and the good folks got stuck with their kid's looking like this..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, every now and then you'll see a good looking Barner.. Although, I think those poor lady's got mixed up in the baby room at the hospital and the good folks got stuck with their kid's looking like this..



Those are Tech colors she's sportin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those are Tech colors she's sportin.



Her 59 year old boy friend ordered it for her from Wal-Mart.. Gonna get her teeth fixed too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Her 59 year old boy friend ordered it for her from Wal-Mart.. Gonna get her teeth fixed too!



She might be from Notre Dame also. 
No true southerner drinks Pepsi.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She might be from Notre Dame also.
> No true southerner drinks Pepsi.



They dawg fans hung up in the past they still think Coke is "new Coke" so they got to drink Pepsi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> They dawg fans hung up in the past they still think Coke is "new Coke" so they got to drink Pepsi


----------



## Throwback (Aug 7, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Lol




Auburn doesn't know much about rings.. They are more into bracelets..


----------



## elfiii (Aug 7, 2017)

I guess this means CFB season is starting to get close now. Barners be gettin' their depression on early.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

Speaking of Rings... How did the bowl game turn out for Auburn last year?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I guess this means CFB season is starting to get close now. Barners be gettin' their depression on early.



They are like Tennessee fans.. All talk until the season starts..


----------



## Throwback (Aug 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> They are like Tennessee fans.. All talk until the season starts..



lol like dawgs and the mythical "next year"


----------



## elfiii (Aug 7, 2017)

Throwback said:


> lol like dawgs and the mythical "next year"



It's not next year. It's the year after next.


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know little fella, you guys have beat us twice in the last 11 years



And there are 2 SEC titles and a NC to show for those wins too.....DJ Shockley was QB last time UGA a championship


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I guess this means CFB season is starting to get close now. Barners be gettin' their depression on early.



you will be tending food plots after week 2 thug


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 7, 2017)

Gus on the recruiting trail


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> Gus on the recruiting trail



That's be right! And we laugh when we beat you with them too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2017)

Throwback said:


> That's be right! And we laugh when we beat you with them too!





You actually have to beat us! It was SOOOOO nice destroying your hopes last year and making the Iron Bowl just another game.. 

Go DAWGS! Slapping Auburn around year after year...


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 8, 2017)

biggdogg said:


> Even Tech has a title since UGA.



not really, its a "Co" title.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 8, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> Gus on the recruiting trail



spot on.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah, it's our little brother the War Eagle.. You know, the team that UGA and Bama beat on, slap around and tie to the flag pole little brother..
> 
> The one that finally went on it's 1st date and scored little brother..
> 
> The kind of little brother that thinks he's good at something..



More like…


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

I wonder how many UGA football players are taking this class? Too stressful? just make up your own grade. 

http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9551


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how many UGA football players are taking this class? Too stressful? just make up your own grade.
> 
> http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9551



This coming from a Bama guy.. Where grades are free, you get money to play football and never miss playing time if you get caught breaking the law.. Wasn't there some death penalty talks regarding paying players over at Bama?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> This coming from a Bama guy.. Where grades are free, you get money to play football and never miss playing time if you get caught breaking the law.. Wasn't there some death penalty talks regarding paying players over at Bama?



Is that all you have in response? Liberal hyperbole?
I can't help it your darling Hillary lost.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that all you have in response? Liberal hyperbole?
> I can't help it your darling Hillary lost.



It's more of a response than Saban gave to the arrest of DaShawn Hand.. 

Saban makes the Tallahassee PD & their enforcement look good! Anything to get a chance to lose to Clemson again..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's more of a response than Saban gave to the arrest of DaShawn Hand..
> 
> Saban makes the Tallahassee PD & their enforcement look good! Anything to get a chance to lose to Clemson again..





Poor Bull Pup. Love to hate on Bama, until you need a coach.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 8, 2017)

What I find funny is a Barner railing on the Dawgs about the time between Championships. I think before Barn won it in 2010, it was 1953 when they last had won one. 57 years. The dawgs still have another 27 years to match your championship drought. They will probably do it without buying it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor Bull Pup. Love to hate on Bama, until you need a coach.



Not sure why you say we got one of yours. Kirby is a Dawg and all he did was come back home!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2017)

fairhope said:


> What I find funny is a Barner railing on the Dawgs about the time between Championships. I think before Barn won it in 2010, it was 1953 when they last had won one. 57 years. The dawgs still have another 27 years to match your championship drought. They will probably do it without buying it.





Good point! I was wondering when you were going to show back up! Welcome Back!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> This coming from a Bama guy.. Where grades are free, you get money to play football and never miss playing time if you get caught breaking the law.. Wasn't there some death penalty talks regarding paying players over at Bama?



Right on, brother!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure why you say we got one of yours. Kirby is a Dawg and all he did was come back home!



After getting trained in the fine art of coaching by one of the best.

How many NC rings did he earn while playing for UGA?

How many did he earn while coaching at BAMA?


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good point! I was wondering when you were going to show back up! Welcome Back!



I have popped in every once in a while only to be disappointed in the lack of good old fashion Banter. Was reminded of the forum while listening to Chuck Oliver talk about the Viles today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After getting trained in the fine art of coaching by one of the best.
> 
> How many NC rings did he earn while playing for UGA?
> 
> How many did he earn while coaching at BAMA?



Pfffttt... The way I hear it is Kirby started the "System" and got Saban to buy in on it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttt... The way I hear it is Kirby started the "System" and got Saban to buy in on it..




Actually, it's called the process, and no, Kirby wasn't that "smart" when he took the job at Bama. 

The "System" is what your old coach, what's his name, used. How'd that work out for y'all?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually, it's called the process, and no, Kirby wasn't that "smart" when he took the job at Bama.
> 
> The "System" is what your old coach, what's his name, used. How'd that work out for y'all?



Meh.. Tomatoe, Tomato.. Kirby leaves Bama and Clemson beats you.. Ain't no coincidence there.. Kirby was the backbone of Bama.. Now you are going to start going backwards.. Saban is just a puppet..


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Meh.. Tomatoe, Tomato.. Kirby leaves Bama and Clemson beats you.. Ain't no coincidence there.. Kirby was the backbone of Bama.. Now you are going to start going backwards.. Saban is just a puppet..



Been saying this for a while.  Kirby leaves town and all of a sudden Nick can't win the big game anymore... 0-1


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Meh.. Tomatoe, Tomato.. Kirby leaves Bama and Clemson beats you.. Ain't no coincidence there.. Kirby was the backbone of Bama.. Now you are going to start going backwards.. Saban is just a puppet..



Randy? That you bro?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2017)

fairhope said:


> What I find funny is a Barner railing on the Dawgs about the time between Championships. I think before Barn won it in 2010, it was 1953 when they last had won one. 57 years. The dawgs still have another 27 years to match your championship drought. They will probably do it without buying it.



Funny hearing a bammer talk about buying stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Funny hearing a bammer talk about buying stuff



Well, we certainly don't spend as much on toilet paper as Barners do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Funny hearing a bammer talk about buying stuff



Man, it must suck to know the 2 groups you are trying to take shots at, own you.. 

It just makes me smile when a Barner tries to talk smack... 

In the last 11 years Auburn has only won 6 times vs Bama and UGA.. And only 2 of those wins were against UGA.. 

Please, continue...


----------



## Throwback (Aug 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, it must suck to know the 2 groups you are trying to take shots at, own you..
> 
> It just makes me smile when a Barner tries to talk smack...
> 
> ...





I would say "wait till next year" but the dawgs got a registered trademark on that


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> I would say "wait till next year" but the dawgs got a registered trademark on that



Yeah, too bad you can't use the term "Streak" cause we OWN that one too.. Like we OWN Auburn.. How long has it been since you beat UGA??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2017)

No more snappy come backs from Throwback? Does the Dawg have him by the tongue??


----------



## Throwback (Aug 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> No more snappy come backs from Throwback? Does the Dawg have him by the tongue??



I'm an auburn fan. I have a career and responsibilities.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2017)

Throwback said:


> I'm an auburn fan. I have a career and responsibilities.



I know what you are..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2017)

I cease to understand why the always over-rated Ohio fans get left out of these threads. I had a very protracted conversation with one the other day. He wasn't very articulate and was having great difficulty attempting to explain why they were out of fries.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I cease to understand why the always over-rated Ohio fans get left out of these threads. I had a very protracted conversation with one the other day. He wasn't very articulate and was having great difficulty attempting to explain why they were out of fries.



Hey, at least he had a job.. Most yankees are Liberals and live off of government cheese..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, the product of Dad going out on the town for a night, getting drunk, stopping at a Waffle House on the way home and ending up having a little too much fun with one of the waitresses.. Nine months later, you hear a "War Eagle".. Isn't that where all War Eagles come from?



But where does the Tiger fit in?  Or is it a striped eagle?  I never can tell.

Actually, does any school in Alabama have a mascot that matches their name?

Tigers = War Eagle

Crimson Tide = Elephant

Blazer = Dragon from the Chinese menu


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 10, 2017)

fairhope said:


> I have popped in every once in a while only to be disappointed in the lack of good old fashion Banter. Was reminded of the forum while listening to Chuck Oliver talk about the Viles today.



Last year it devolved into _(inert name)sux_ over and over and over.  I believe it was one your guys that was the main one.

Of course, we did have our fun with Rene'.  Those were good times.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Of course, we did have our fun with Rene'.  Those were good times.



Oh, yes they were...

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, yes they were...
> 
> Daily Vols suck!



early morning west coast volsux


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, yes they were...
> 
> Daily Vols suck!



You've derailed your own thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've derailed your own thread.



This isn't my thread.. This was a failed attempt by a Barner to poke at UGA and it backfired! Now I'm just taking shots at any and everything!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> This isn't my thread.. This was a failed attempt by a Barner to poke at UGA and it backfired! Now I'm just taking shots at any and everything!



So you are using BigRedJuan's hunting strategy huh?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> This isn't my thread.. This was a failed attempt by a Barner to poke at UGA and it backfired! Now I'm just taking shots at any and everything!



Lol
Nothing has backfired. 2005/1980 and I got a couple of hours of your life on the meme generator 


Well something did backfire. 

The richt pooch kick vs ga tech


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Lol
> Nothing has backfired. 2005/1980 and I got a couple of hours of your life on the meme generator
> 
> 
> ...



A couple of hours? Pfffttttt... Maybe with the mind of a Barner.. 

Run along little kitty.. It's getting to the point where it's an automatic win for the Dawgs when they play Auburn..

Who's You Daddy??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you are using BigRedJuan's hunting strategy huh?



I like BigRedWiggler better..


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 11, 2017)

Throwback said:


> That's be right! And we laugh when we beat you with them too!



Actually with the exception of Cam, y'all got them after them after they helped us lose to y'all.  I know, remembering when you beat UGA is taxing on your cow college brain!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2017)

elfiii said:


>



Oh Dang!!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Actually with the exception of Cam, y'all got them after them after they helped us lose to y'all.  I know, remembering when you beat UGA is taxing on your cow college brain!





Funny how dawg fans use cow college as a derogatory toward auburn.  You realize UGA is the cow college of Georgia right? And the peanut college of the world


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Wow, how did I miss this gem


----------



## elfiii (Aug 11, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Funny how dawg fans use cow college as a derogatory toward auburn.  You realize UGA is the cow college of Georgia right? And the peanut college of the world


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>



That's the funniest thing I've seen on here in a while. I'm gonna have to steal that one.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 18, 2017)

Haw


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Haw



That is super lame. Super lame, dude. You gotta do better than that. 

Since we both dislike Bama with a passion, I'll forgive you for such lameness. But only this one time.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 18, 2017)

Lord how I love the back and forth attacks. Smells like football season.  

uga sux BTW.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2017)

^^ Yep, it is sounding like FB season in here.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> ^^ Yep, it is sounding like FB season in here.




Smells good don't it.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 20, 2017)

Ha!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 20, 2017)

This year is the next year we heard dawg fans talk about last year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Ha!



i dont know tback. the next eclipse is 2045. thats only 28 years away. dogs are working on year 38 now.


----------

